# Bacon cure question



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

I have about 20 lbs of belly to cure and found an old recipe that was given to me several years ago while I was just lurking on SMF.  I tried figuring out the percentage of cure in it to no avail.  Even went and searched posts by 

 daveomak
  when he was helping others and still no luck.

16 oz kosher salt
8 oz  brown sugar
2 oz  pink salt
Use 2 oz / 5 lb belly

Not sure if I'm gonna use this recipe,  will most likely do some using 

 Bearcarver
  using tenderquick  and some in 

 pops6927
  brine.  We like both, but still want to know if it's within safe levels of cure 1.

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## bregent (Jan 6, 2020)

Those quantities look too high for a "dry" cure.  Use a cure calculator to make your life easier. Here's a good one, but there are plenty of others: http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

bregent said:


> Those quantities look too high for a "dry" cure.  Use a cure calculator to make your life easier. Here's a good one, but there are plenty of others: http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


Ya I looked at that, but the part that had me scratching my head was the 2 oz / 5 lb of belly of that mix.  The cure calculator from 

 diggingdogfarm
  figures everything for a certain weight of a piece of meat

Ryan


----------



## bregent (Jan 6, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> The cure calculator from
> 
> diggingdogfarm
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't see that. I'd forget that recipe.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 6, 2020)

Are you sure that isn't  0.2 oz of cure ??
One teaspoon equals approx 0.167 oz.
If you are going to go by teaspoons, typically 1 level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5lbs of meat.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

The recipe I got is as posted, but since I couldn't figure out the percentage of cure it uses that's why I'm asking 

Ryan


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 6, 2020)

For a 5lb belly dry cure you want 5.65 total grams of cure #1.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 6, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> The recipe I got is as posted, but since I couldn't figure out the percentage of cure it uses that's why I'm asking
> 
> Ryan



I would stick with recipes from pops, Bear, Disco or Dave.  That's just my 2¢.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> For a 5lb belly dry cure you want 5.65 total grams of cure #1.


Thank you for the reply!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I would stick with recipes from pops, Bear, Disco or Dave.  That's just my 2¢.


Thank you also! And that's what I had planned since we know we like them. Just got it in my head to try and figure it out and can't.  Would almost think I had OCD or CDO as some of my friends do, and I'm far from either! Lol

Thank you all, I appreciate it 
Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2020)

At Dave's %0.25...You multiply the weight of the meat, in ounces or Grams X .0025. That is the amount of Cure #1 needed. 
5lbs × 16 = 80oz ×.0025 = 0.20 oz of Cure #1
Going percent by weight is simple...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 6, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you also! And that's what I had planned since we know we like them. Just got it in my head to try and figure it out and can't.  Would almost think I had OCD or CDO as some of my friends do, and I'm far from either! Lol
> 
> Thank you all, I appreciate it
> Ryan




You're welcome and no problem.  
Better to be safe than poison yourself and loved ones.
And I say that as a certified CRS sufferer.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> At Dave's %0.25...You multiply the weight of the meat, in ounces or Grams X .0025. That is the amount of Cure #1 needed.
> 5lbs × 16 = 80oz ×.0025 = 0.20 oz of Cure #1
> Going percent by weight is simple...JJ


Thank you jj! I  appreciate it.  

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2020)

Cure #1...  1.1 grams per pound....  0.25%
Salt....            6.8 grams per pound....  1.5%
Sugar.....       4.5 grams per pound....   1%

A good starting point...  adjust on your next batch....

Mix the above and uniformly spread over the meat...   Zip bag it....    turn daily for 2 weeks while in the refer at 38 deg. F....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Cure #1...  1.1 grams per pound....  0.25%
> Salt....            6.8 grams per pound....  1.5%
> Sugar.....       4.5 grams per pound....   1%
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave, I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I have about 20 lbs of belly to cure and found an old recipe that was given to me several years ago while I was just lurking on SMF.  I tried figuring out the percentage of cure in it to no avail.  Even went and searched posts by
> 
> daveomak
> when he was helping others and still no luck.
> ...




Pink Salt isn't my Thing, However I would think "Your Old Recipe" should be .2 oz of Pink Salt, for those 5 pounds of Belly.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2020)

2 oz. = 57 grams....  WAY TOO MUCH...  
Bear is  spot on...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Pink Salt isn't my Thing, However I would think "Your Old Recipe" should be .2 oz of Pink Salt, for those 5 pounds of Belly.
> 
> Bear


Thank you bear! Always a big help



daveomak said:


> 2 oz. = 57 grams....  WAY TOO MUCH...
> Bear is  spot on...


Thank you Dave, you are always a wealth of knowledge!

Maybe I didn't explain it properly and for that I'm sorry.  It's a big batch...454 gr salt, 227 gr sugar, 56.7 gr cure # 1 = 737.7 grams total mixed together.  Then using 56.7 gr of that mix / 5 lb of belly... not 56.7 gr of cure / 5 lb.  That recipe should do 12,  (5lb) batches. Using diggingdog s cure calculator 800.7 oz (50.04 lbs) meat requires 2 oz cure, 14.14 oz salt, 8 oz sugar.
So now that my nod headed brain is satisfied I'm gonna use bear's recipe,  and pops, and might try Dave's recipe to see how we like it in comparison 

Thank you all again!
Ryan


----------

